# Live like a local--NYC



## dvc95 (Apr 27, 2006)

I grew up not far from NYC and visited there during my youth (far younger than I am today--can we just leave it at that?   ). I think it's a fabulous city and I have a weekend planned for Memorial Day (not timeshare) and a week the first week of Oct (Manhattan Club) booked.

I went in March and met, and fell, well, in major like with one of NYC's finest. And did you know there's more than 39,000 police employed in NYC?? Just a hint for any future single TUGger's--get their last name and precinct!  

Okay, so back from my digression--I've been to NYC so many times and am never disappointed in the experience I get. Each time is different. 

So, getting past my ramblings of how great I think NYC is--what's the one thing YOU found awesome about this wonderful city? It's been done before, I'm sure. But the question that never gets old still remains--what in NYC makes the city magical for you?

All input/suggestions are welcome!

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## Holly (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm actually married to one of those 39,000!  

I came to NYC in 1990 for a job that was supposed to last one year.  A year later they asked me if I was ready to move back down to Dallas...I said "I'm really having a good time, can I stay another year?"  After about three years they quit asking me!  In 1996 I met my husband and the rest is history.

I've found a wonderful home here.  Everyone spend lots of money when you come into the city...we need the revenue!


----------



## DonM (Apr 27, 2006)

dvc95 said:
			
		

> what in NYC makes the city magical for you?



I'm biased since I grew up in the Bronx, but I really enjoy the Theatre, and  the spirit of the people. Central Park,Museums and restaurants are also high on my list!

don


----------



## caribbean (Apr 27, 2006)

Heidi-

Long time no see!!

Well as you could probably guess, with me, there is nothing like a trip out to the Bronx to The Stadium (Yankee). Keeps me going back at least once every summer to see several games.

Need to catch up with you again.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 27, 2006)

Not a local, but for me, the one very magical thing about NYC is the variety.  Variety in nightlife, restaurants, experiences.  I love the fact that I can go to a wonderful play or show on any night of the week  Not only Broadway, which has an electricity of nowhere else in the world, but the off-Broadway and off-off Broadway shows, some of which are so creative and innovative that you will see them nowhere else, except San Francisco if you are lucky.  

Or I can go out to a club to hear live music of any type any night of the week.  Piano bars abound, the jazz, rock, funk or R&B in the Village, the classic rock in Club Wha? The live bands blaring out onto 8th Avenue near Times Square.  Even the open mike night on Mondays at Birdland is fantastic. 

Type of food?  Best deli food in the world, some of the best Cuban and Indian food, or an amazing steak, or a pizza like no other, or even a hot dog on the street.

Just window shopping is fun, but NYC also has some incredible bargains (at places like the shops on the lower east side, where you can haggle a decent price if you know what you're doing, or getting a bargain at Century 21 or Filene's Basement), as well as items that are most difficult to find anywhere else.  

The Art Galleries are amazing.  Only in places like New York, San Francisco or Chicago can you see artwork that would not be displayed in other cities because, while creative and innovative, it is not "pretty."  Go down to Soho and step outside of your artistic comfort zone.

And NYC has some of the best people watching in the world.  Go down to Times Square, or Grand Central Station, or Union Square and Macy's, or even the South end of Central Park, park yourself somewhere, and watch fascinating and amazing people of every ilk walk by.

Catch a live game at Yankee Stadium, or (God Forbid) the Mets at Shea Stadium, boxing or basketball at Madison Square Garden, or any of the many other sports going on throughout the year.

That's what makes NYC exciting and fun for this West Coaster, and why I go back at least once or twice every year.


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 28, 2006)

Down to earth priced and delicious coffee plus fresh baked breads and pastries from Zaro's Bakery in Grand Central Terminal. 

The food court on a cold winter day in GCT and that your cell phone works down there. 

Zabars

One if By Land

Prix fixed lunch at Jean-Georges

The best bathroom with the best bathroom lighting in midtown at the Crate and Barrel on Madison and 59th. 

Schwarma and baklava from Falafel Express on Madison at 97th.

The best socks and best sock prices from the street vendor on E. 96th between Park and Lex.

Window shopping on Madison between 72nd and 96th


----------



## bigrick (Apr 28, 2006)

Subways!  For my wife, that's the number one thing about NYC.  Easy to get around and no need for a car.

For me, the endless exploration.  Options galore!  Everywhere!

NYC is alive with people like you and me on the streets even during snow storms.  A little rain doesn't deter people either.  (In CA, the sidewalks are bare no matter the weather.  Only "excercizing people" walk here.)

We've been to NY a few times pre-timeshare, but the visits always seemed short and we wondered when we'd return.  Now, with a timeshare WEEK we're able to explore, check on changes to places/things we're interested in (like Ground Zero), and keep in contact with people we meet there 'cause we're fairly certain that we'll be back soon.

Le Figaro Cafe in the Village is 1 of only 2 places I drink coffee (the other being the Buena Vista in SF).  So we always stop in for a cup or two.  They also have good meals for under $10.

Washington Square Park for its sunshine on nice days.  My wife is beginning to think of Central Park as being larger now.  She always thought the width was the length!  Eventually we walked from the Manattan Club around the top of the reservoir and back down 5th Ave.  So much more to do there!  One trip I'd like to rent bikes and ride through the park.

TUG dinners whether big or small.  

Food people are fun.  We can ask a person on the street where they got the food they're eating and they can be most helpful guiding us to the server.  The server seldom answers any questions and is very curt.  What contrasts!

Which deli's pastrami sandwich do I want today?  All are easily accessible.

"Out of the car" thinking gives us more time.  We can dart from one place to the next without wondering what the traffic will be like or where we'll have to park.

Theater.  We seldom attend large theaters in CA.  We used to go to SF but now it's NY or London.  Better variety and again, more choices.

And to find the solution for 2 puzzles that persist for me.  One is to find a triangle block that in the mid-80s had my friend's best breakfast of french toast.  My vague recollection is that it's south of the West Village, 4 or 5 blocks below Bleecker!  My wife HATES looking for something so vague!  One day I'll find the block.  I don't expect to find the restaurant.  Any ideas?  One day....

The other puzzle is how Barrow/West 4th/Washington Place/Grove intersect.  This is my Bermuda Triangle.  Every time I think I have it figured out I walk back along Bleecker St and dash my expectations.  That set of blocks lures me everytime.  I study before leaving CA and still come home perplexed.  Endless exploration all in one's mind!  One day...


----------



## Hoc (Apr 28, 2006)

bigrick said:
			
		

> And to find the solution for 2 puzzles that persist for me.  One is to find a triangle block that in the mid-80s had my friend's best breakfast of french toast.  My vague recollection is that it's south of the West Village, 4 or 5 blocks below Bleecker!



Tribeca stands for "Triangle Below Canal St."  So, perhaps that's why the triangle thing is stuck in your head.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 28, 2006)

Hoc, I wish it were so, although Tribeca is another of those unexplored areas in our now with-timeshare world.  No, this is a physical triangle of streets, or at least the section I want is the point of two angled streets.  

I have a map I mark up as I check out streets just so my wife'll know I'm not totally inane about this.  Last time I looked hard along W. Broadway from Broome to Canal.  Pre-selecting triangle blocks to visually verify seemed like it'd produce quick results, but it hasn't yet.  My next theory is to start from my friend's old apartment (I do know where that is) and check down several streets.  I tell my wife she gets to see more of the Village and nearby areas than most locals!  One time she shopped along Prince and Spring Sts while I walked the streets (the sacrifices I make!!).  

I even broke down and asked my friend (who has sinced moved back to CA) where this restaurant or block is.  I got a blank look from him.  (I think he lived too long in the Village and fried some critical brain cells there while he was in school.)

One time I saw a building on Astor near Lafayette that could've passed for my quest but the streets didn't line up correctly.  The building might change but the streets probably haven't changed.  Plus Astor is not south of Bleecker and I'm sure it was south!  Sure, at least, until my next foray into all streets south!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 28, 2006)

Just returned 3 wks ago after staying at Hilton Club and Manhattan Club -- IMHO it is the tenacity of taking a difficult sitation and making it right.  Example: we had snow flurries one day in April -- everyone just put an extra jacket on and went on with their business.  In California we all would have curled up in our homes and stayed home.


----------



## Dani (Apr 28, 2006)

Heide,

   I love your enthusiasm for our great city!!!   As Hoc said, what I love about NYC is the variety.  There is no place like it in the world.  There is always, always something new to do and new places to explore.   For myself, I love the beaches, the parks and the people.   New Yorkers are a pretty funny and interesting group.   

  While I'm at, I will once again make a plea to all to explore Brooklyn!!!    If you are used to exploring Manhattan, it's time to branch out and be amazed all over again.  I've said it before, but Brooklyn is the new Manhattan.   We have some of the best restaurants, shops, parks, museums, neighborhoods, homes, etc.    Heck, the cover story of this week's New York magazine is on Brooklynism!!! Yeah!! Although I am from Queens, I have to say, Brooklyn IMHO can't be beat.

BTW...good luck with the NY Finest that you have found


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 28, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Just returned 3 wks ago after staying at Hilton Club and Manhattan Club -- IMHO it is the tenacity of taking a difficult sitation and making it right.  Example: we had snow flurries one day in April -- everyone just put an extra jacket on and went on with their business.  In California we all would have curled up in our homes and stayed home.



CathyB was there a big difference between the two? How was the Hilton location compared to the MC location and how did you get into it? I don't even see that as a resort choice through RCI.


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 28, 2006)

*Live like a local--NYC on the cheap is more fun*

New York is the most Expensive city in the world? Not if you do it right.

 Coffee and a donut for breakfast at a street stand still $1 someplaces, $1.30 otherwise.  Try the food wagons near Wall Street or scattered throught Manhatten for lunch. Good food at Good prices. Shish kabob,  Falafel sandwiches, grilled chiken with rice, hot dogs and more. 

 Guess how many restaurants in China Town serve great lunches for $5? It must be over a hundred. Or find a Dim Sung restaurant for breakfast or brunch. Under $10  even if you pig out and unforgetable. Buy a copy of Zagats New York or read it on line and pick the best cheap places to eat, the best pre theater price fixed diners, the best set price lunches. Some of NYC's cheap places are downright gormet. Look for the best ethnic restaurants. We have them all here.

Take a walk along the Hudson side of lower Manhatten. Battery park is just beautifull and extends for blocks and blocks.  Stop by a grocery or deli and pack your Lunch.You can take the ferry from the bottom of Battery Park, about $3, to Jersey city iif you feel like a cruise, or for even less try the Staten Island Ferry.

Go to gallery openings for free. Get the daily news paper and shop the department store sales for things you need anyway. Spend a day in each big museum. A good guide book really helps. Check out the skyscrapers, see Wall Street. Go to the Bronx Zoo. It takes all day but it is one of the few world class zoos.

Get you rooms on the internet or rent an apartment off Crainh's List. Take the subway everywhere. It's the fastest and the cheapest way to travel.

Even at the half price ticket places theater is still expensive so native New Yorkers don't go that often. But if you have to go to plays don't complain that NYC is too expensive. Just enjoy the shows.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 28, 2006)

I live in NJ and take trips into NYC both as day trips but also overnight here and there .It is the best place to visit. there is always something going on and many things to choose from on a regular day. a museum or central park or the day downtown in either soho or the village or near south street seaport. three weeks ago I was in a resteraunt in Soho and saw Jake and Maggie Gyhellhall having lunch with their mom. pretty cool!


----------



## ripleysmom (Apr 29, 2006)

The most magical thing about NYC for me is Times Square at 11:00 pm on a beautiful summer night.  It's alive with people enjoying what NYC has to offer.


----------



## shoney (Apr 29, 2006)

I love picking a restaurant on or around Bleeker Street or stumbling across a great street fair on a sunny day!


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 29, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> Tribeca stands for "Triangle Below Canal St."  So, perhaps that's why the triangle thing is stuck in your head.




Look at this. I live here and did not know this. Leave it to Steve to teach me about my own community.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 29, 2006)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Look at this. I live here and did not know this. Leave it to Steve to teach me about my own community.


 


We aim to please.


----------



## KenK (Apr 29, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> CathyB was there a big difference between the two? How was the Hilton location compared to the MC location and how did you get into it? I don't even see that as a resort choice through RCI.



look here

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22478


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 29, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> look here
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22478



Thanks I must have missed that answer. It is curious Hilton NY is only trading through SFX I wonder if the other Hilton's will follow suit.


----------



## Dani (Apr 30, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Thanks I must have missed that answer. It is curious Hilton NY is only trading through SFX I wonder if the other Hilton's will follow suit.



Did I dream that there were NYC Hilton weeks on-line with RCI?  I could have sworn that this was the case.  I seem to remember one of my Southern Cal weeks being able to pick up the units, while the other did not.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 30, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> Did I dream that there were NYC Hilton weeks on-line with RCI?  I could have sworn that this was the case.  I seem to remember one of my Southern Cal weeks being able to pick up the units, while the other did not.



I thought I had saw a sightings posting about studios being there but maybe I assumed they were RCI for some reason.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 30, 2006)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Look at this. I live here and did not know this. Leave it to Steve to teach me about my own community.



One more benefit of us out-of-towners coming to NY!  

Plus all the money we spend there helps keep your taxes low too.  I know I spend more on food and theater and just living now that I'm not spending as much on hotels which spreads my money through more hands.  More money in more hands means more multipliers thus more tax revenues to your fine city just from me.  I'm glad to be able to help and cannot wait for the chance to do it again!


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Taxes down*

Money goes a little further these days.

The state tax on most clothing priced at less that $110 per item has been eliminated. Some local municipalities have a few % points, but the days of 8%+ in NYC are over.


----------



## dvc95 (Apr 30, 2006)

Dani--I'm clearly not the only one who has enthusiasm for NYC! 

These posts are awfully fun to read and certainly make me excited about my upcoming trip. And I scored the MC the first week in October so I can keep going on my list of things to do when I get back then (let's face it--you never finish your list when it comes to NYC).

And maybe one of these trips I'll figure out how to find that cute cop again!

Heidi


----------



## bigfrank (May 1, 2006)

bigrick said:
			
		

> One more benefit of us out-of-towners coming to NY!
> 
> Plus all the money we spend there helps keep your taxes low too.  I know I spend more on food and theater and just living now that I'm not spending as much on hotels which spreads my money through more hands.  More money in more hands means more multipliers thus more tax revenues to your fine city just from me.  I'm glad to be able to help and cannot wait for the chance to do it again!



Hey Rick, I have not seen you around in a bit hows it going.


----------



## suskey (May 1, 2006)

It's where I was born..where my parents were born..and even though I live across the bay, I still consider myself a New Yorker.

It's my city and I love it!

Susan


----------



## nerodog (May 1, 2006)

If you are a Beatles or John Lennon fan, try the Cafe La Fortuna on 69 West 71st Street @ Columbus Ave... lots of good pastries, coffees etc... and dont forget Central Park and the Imagine/Strawberry Fields area in his honor.


----------



## skyliner (May 1, 2006)

I've been to NYC about 10 times and have done everything you can imagine.  Oddly enough, one of my favs was when I was there for two weeks and had time to take different metro buses each day up and down and across, etc.  Riding up above the crowd at a very leisurely pace was a delight to view people and places.  Also, I am thankful for being in the crown of the Statue of Liberty, at the top of the WTC and at the Rainbow Room before it was too late.  God bless New York City!


----------



## dvc95 (May 2, 2006)

All the suggestions have been great and I love everyone's enthusiasm! Just to further "prime the pump" I thought I'd throw out some of my favorites.

I LOVE McSorley's. Yup, it's a total dump but the history and crowd are great! Tommy (isn't he ready for the world record for the oldest waiter?) must have come with the place and I love that he's considered a "beer nazi"--and that he's sweet as pie if approached right! 

The Bronx Zoo still holds a place in my heart (1st zoo I ever went to and therefore my favorite). I'm totally planning on going back this trip--right time of year. And I like the Central Park zoo as well. Central Park in general is awesome but it took me years to actually realize there was a zoo there (okay, not the brightest bulb--my friends call that "pretty"). 

I am absolutely planning on exploring Brooklyn (thanks Dani!!). I've never been there but have always heard great things about it. Seems like I've heard of a ton of great restaurants there--is that where Junior's is?

What about Bobby Flay's restaurants? Are they worth the hype? I understand he just opened one in mid-town Manhattan not far from where I'm staying (on 54th and 5th).

Love all the suggestions so far! Just want to make sure I don't end up on the "tourist track" and only see the overly done stuff.

Oh, I did sign up for the "Big Apple Greeter" program which pairs you with a local who will show you his/her favorite neighborhood. LOVE that option!!

Hee hee. Just excited! Any other suggestions are SO appreciated. 

Heidi


----------



## Dani (May 2, 2006)

Yes...Juniors is in Brooklyn...the cheescake is great, the rest...not really all that remarkable IMHO.   We also have "The Grocery" restaurant on Smith Street in Brooklyn which I believe was the only restaurant in Brooklyn to receive a Michelin star this year and was among the top 7 restaurants in all of NYC in 2004.

  There is also a restaurant called SEA in Williamsburg which is a Thai/Asian restuarant and is one of my new favorites.  Great food and scene.


----------



## bigrick (May 3, 2006)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Hey Rick, I have not seen you around in a bit hows it going.



Frank, greetings from out west!    I haven't been there (in NY) or here (on TUG) for a while.  Projects and preparing for taxes kept me away.  The taxes are nearly done and the projects are more manageable lately.  

I still need to cross the East River and see your side of the city.  I have a trade request in for 2 weeks next May in NY.  Hopefully that'll come through and we'll be able to meet up again.  



			
				skyliner said:
			
		

> Also, I am thankful for being ... at the Rainbow Room before it was too late.  God bless New York City!



Too late?  What's different at the Rainbow Room?


----------



## hudson1126 (May 3, 2006)

bigrick said:
			
		

> Too late?  What's different at the Rainbow Room?







Rainbow Room is history.


----------



## Avery (May 4, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> Did I dream that there were NYC Hilton weeks on-line with RCI?  I could have sworn that this was the case.  I seem to remember one of my Southern Cal weeks being able to pick up the units, while the other did not.



There were definitely RCI sightings, late last summer I think. All studios. And most of the usual "great traders that see everything" weren't seeing them.


----------

